# Vehicle Dock



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

My Mother has a Droid RAZR, and she asked me how much a vehicle dock would be, and if she could use it with her Otter box case. Anyone have a Dock and use it with an Otter box?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can't use the Motorola docks with that case (or any case really). You'd need one of the universal ones from a third party.


----------

